# Amateur naturalist in Illinois



## Lola the Carolina Mantis (Sep 23, 2021)

Having a garden has led me to insect photography, mostly praying mantises, because there they are in the pokeweed and around.


----------



## Lola the Carolina Mantis (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi to all. I'm interested in mantis identification and science, particularly for the Carolina mantis and perhaps another. That's the thing. I'm not sure. Is there a book just on ID? Many thanks. I'll enjoy exploring, esp. the gallery.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2021)

welcome.


----------



## Synapze (Sep 24, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 7, 2021)

Welcome,  

Lets us see what pics of insects you have made


----------

